# japanese inspired tattoos?



## jlewin (Nov 21, 2007)

just wondering if anybody has any cool japanese MA inspired tattoos. pics or descriptions?


----------



## Kreth (Nov 21, 2007)

My sleeve.


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

very nice sleeve.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 21, 2007)

Jai said:


> very nice sleeve.


Thanks! Bret (the artist) is amazing, he freehanded quite a bit of that sleeve.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Dec 3, 2007)

Jai said:


> very nice sleeve.


I agree, they are good tattoos. I have a tattoo, but it's a butterfly. I've seen some really cool martial arts/japanese tattoos though. Kanji seem to be popular in the tattoo world.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 3, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> Kanji seem to be popular in the tattoo world.


Unfortunately, there's a lot of people walking around with Chinese/Japanese writing on them that does not mean what they think it does. :uhoh:


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Unfortunately, there's a lot of people walking around with Chinese/Japanese writing on them that does not mean what they think it does. :uhoh:


And that's one reason I wouldn't get tattoos of foreign writing, unless I can read it myself.

I'm sure someone's running around with a tattoo he thinks says something like "courage" or "bravery"... and it really says something like "Lunch Special #1" or "I'm a big dummy!"

Or worse.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 3, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> And that's one reason I wouldn't get tattoos of foreign writing, unless I can read it myself.


I have one kanji in my sleeve, but I verified it in three J-to-E dictionaries and with two people that are fluent in Japanese before including it.


----------



## tellner (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there are people walking around with tatoos that say "Stupid gwailo"


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 3, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I have one kanji in my sleeve, but I verified it in three J-to-E dictionaries and with two people that are fluent in Japanese before including it.



I have Chinese characters in one of my tattoos. I too verified it completely with several sources before having the tat done.


----------



## KenpoDave (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the kanji for kenpo on my ankle.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the kanji for "Empty hand" on my right forearm and "China hand" on my left.  Around the left arm I also have several lotus blossums and several cherry blossums.  I intend to get some Koi and water/rocks around the kanji on my right arm.

I also have a tattoo inspired by my instructor's patch on my left shoulder.


----------



## kwaichang (Apr 21, 2008)

:boing2:Kanji; fire on left forearm and air on right forearm.

Got them decades ago because I couldn't find a coal brazier with dragon and tiger cut outs.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 21, 2008)

On my arm I have my wife's kamon or family crest drawn by her.
 It is eight balls in a circle and one in the middle. 
Here is a sample of the nine balls as composed of the Shingon-shu that my wife's family is part of:

http://www.inform.umd.edu/hist/Faculty/MMayo/centerMandala.jpg


----------



## John Brewer (Apr 21, 2008)

I have one that says Orange Chicken...guess I shoulda checked


----------



## kwaichang (Apr 21, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> On my arm I have my wife's kamon or family crest drawn by her.
> It is eight balls in a circle and one in the middle.
> Here is a sample of the nine balls as composed of the Shingon-shu that my wife's family is part of:
> 
> http://www.inform.umd.edu/hist/Faculty/MMayo/centerMandala.jpg


 
Ah, she is of the Shingon Buddhist lineage?
I stayed at such a monestary years ago
http://www.ashenwings.com/skydancer/japan/13koyasan1.html


----------



## Drag'n (Apr 28, 2008)

I got my back done here in Japan a few years ago. A dragon. (see avatar)
Mostly by traditional hand methods but some machine needle work in the coloring.
Took 35 hrs all up.
I love it . the wife hates it!
Since getting it done though I've come to realise how much of a bad image tattoos have in main stream Japanese society.
I cant get inro public pools, onsen or health clubs.
They are frowned upon in budo circles also.
Still no regrets on my part.


----------



## kwaichang (Apr 28, 2008)

Drag'n said:


> Since getting it done though I've come to realise how much of a bad image tattoos have in main stream Japanese society.
> I cant get inro public pools, onsen or health clubs.
> They are frowned upon in budo circles also.
> Still no regrets on my part.


 
Well after all you are in Yakuza land.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 28, 2008)

Drag'n said:


> Since getting it done though I've come to realise how much of a bad image tattoos have in main stream Japanese society.
> I cant get inro public pools, onsen or health clubs.


I ran into a similar issue the last time I was in Japan. It's interesting that most Japanese have the "tattoo=Yakuza" mindset, even with gaijin. :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

Drag'n said:


> I got my back done here in Japan a few years ago. A dragon. (see avatar)
> Mostly by traditional hand methods but some machine needle work in the coloring.
> Took 35 hrs all up.
> I love it . the wife hates it!
> ...


 
Drag'n I like your tatoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Still I can imagine that in Japan there are a few headaches associated with it.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the kanji for "Masakatsu Agatsu" tattooed on my right arm

it means true victory is victory over yourself.


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I don't have any tattoos (hate needles!), but I would like to share with you an absolutely true story about someone who decided to get a kanji on the top of each arm while on holiday. Now, they didn't want to end up with a mis-translation or anything, so they got the symbols checked and double checked by several reliable sources, including people fluent in Japanese. Once they were certain that the kanji were correct, they drew out the two symbols clearly on a piece of paper. Underneath one he wrote "right" and beneath the other "left" to signify which arm he wanted them tattooed on. 

Long story short, he ended up with the kanji beautifully done and on the correct arms. But underneath each was tatooed the words "left" and "right" in plain block capitals. Guess he should have waited till he got home to an english-speaking tattoo artist...:lol:


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 4, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Unfortunately, there's a lot of people walking around with Chinese/Japanese writing on them that does not mean what they think it does. :uhoh:


 
Your spot on there mate , my wife is Japanese and when we are out she will see somebody with a tattoo with japanese writing and she will start laughing to her self , and i say what are you laughing at , and she say's the words on that guys tattoo make absolutely no sense. 

I wonder if asian people get tattoos with english writing on them that they don't understand.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm having a carp tattoed to my side. My friends doing it freehand for me. Looks good so far, a couple more sittings and it'll be done. I'll post a pic when it's done. Remember that dragons are born from carp. And carp are renowned for showing no emotion when they face the chefs knife. Very noble creatures.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 5, 2008)

Hyper_Shadow said:


> I'm having a carp tattoed to my side. My friends doing it freehand for me. Looks good so far, a couple more sittings and it'll be done.


Ouch. From what I understand, the ribs are the worst place to get inked. Post some pics when it's done. Maybe I'll get there someday, but in the meantime I have ideas for another sleeve, a backpiece, and I'll go from there...


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 5, 2008)

As I couldn't find anyone to cut an iron crucible with dragon and tiger (ala Kung Fu series) I opted for tatoos of Japanese terms that meant more to me.

I took copies of "fire" and "air" kanji from The Book of Five Rings, to a tatoo artist and he prepared templates before my visit. 

They've been on my forearms now since God was a child and constantly remind me of my commitment to the arts.


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 6, 2008)

Drag'n said:


> I got my back done here in Japan a few years ago. A dragon. (see avatar)
> Mostly by traditional hand methods but some machine needle work in the coloring.
> Took 35 hrs all up.
> I love it . the wife hates it!
> ...


 If you don't mind me asking, how much did the tat on your back cost?  I want to get very elaborate demon (bat wings) on my back but i have no idea on how much a tat like that will cost me.  I want it to cover almost my entire back with it and I want it to look very realistic.  I know it all depends on where I go and exactl what it will look like but I was hoping for a ballpark price.  :uhyeah:


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 7, 2008)

Any reputable tatoo artist/parlor, can give you a price.  Just go in and explain what you want.


----------

